# Finishing Engraved Text



## kolias (Dec 26, 2008)

I just started doing some engraving in wood and I would like to know what would be the easiest way to paint the engraving in one colour and the surface of the material in another colour.

For example if I engrave the word “TOOL” on a piece of 10”x10” and I want the engraved word to be in black colour and the 10”x10” surface to be in white colour what is the best process to achieve that


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Off the top of my head, paint the black bits, let it dry then sand it down to clean off any excess. Do the white with a wide roller, sparingly, a couple or three times, allowing it to dry between coats.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

There's an even faster way for narrow flat wood. Route/engrave your letters, spray paint the surface, let dry. Run the wood through your planer. Sand if needed. Paint top or finish with clear finish.

In junior high school I made quite a number of signs that way. Bandsaw "teeth" on the ends, spray black paint, plane, quick-sand, spray clear poly and hang!


----------



## kolias (Dec 26, 2008)

BigJimAK said:


> There's an even faster way for narrow flat wood. Route/engrave your letters, spray paint the surface, let dry. Run the wood through your planer. Sand if needed. Paint top or finish with clear finish.
> 
> In junior high school I made quite a number of signs that way. Bandsaw "teeth" on the ends, spray black paint, plane, quick-sand, spray clear poly and hang!


That's a better way but I have seen signs painted in two colors that are perfect and I thought there may be an easier way of doing that

Thanks for the answers


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

I have always given the sign a coat or three of polish. Paint the recessed detail, excess paint wipes off the top polished surface and the paint needs fewer coats as the polish has sealed the wood and acts as a primer undercoat. I do the chamfered external edges with this method.


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

kolias said:


> That's a better way but I have seen signs painted in two colors that are perfect and I thought there may be an easier way of doing that
> 
> Thanks for the answers


You could always use two sheets and laminate them after painting them, but it wouldn't give you the engraved look.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## kolias (Dec 26, 2008)

That's excellent Peter, thanks


----------

